# Turkish cities



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

all from flickr


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Another beautiful city... nice pics Metsada :cheers:


Thanks. I have never been there, so I have no idea either :lol:


----------



## Hittite (May 27, 2007)

....


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Metsada could your next thread be of Iskenderun!?

I lived there and i miss the city so much! Nice pics of Kayseri.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Thanks alitezar
> 
> Kayseri is not that big. Bursa is much larger. Here is a list of Turkey's largest cities (I hope it's accurate)
> 
> ...


Aw very cool, Thank you


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Libra said:


> ^No Izmir is third. Kayseri is 9th hehe. What's so special about Kayseri?


I had a friend who lived there for couple of months and I just wanted to know how the city looks like 

Do you live in Turkey or Iran?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I think Libra is an Iranian living in the US


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Natalino said:


> Metsada could your next thread be of Iskenderun!?
> 
> I lived there and i miss the city so much! Nice pics of Kayseri.


To be honest, the Kayseri thread I have made was an exception for alitezar, since he is the nicest forumer on SSC. I would be in serious trouble, if everybody asked for threads. I have other things to do you know :lol: But have a look here please: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Iskenderun


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metsada said:


> Thanks. I have never been there, so I have no idea either :lol:


I said that after i saw the pics


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Yay Metsada, thanks so much for posting these pix. I truly appreciate your help and time. My friend used to live here for couple of months and I always was wondering how the city looks like.

I really like the mosque, castle and the street shots. Very cool pix.

Thanks buddy


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ you're welcome


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

WOW! That's beautiful!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I forgot to post some pictures of Uludag in Bursa. Uludag is a famous ski resort.


all from flickr


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

all from flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard it gets super cold in winter. is this right?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

alitezar said:


> I have heard it gets super cold in winter. is this right?


Yes, Kayseri is typically Anatolian, meaning dry and hot summers and harsh winters. Some places in Turkey get extremely cold. So your friend in Kayseri is Iranian? What was he doing there, lol?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting 

from flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Every time when i see or heard about Kayseri, only thing cames to my mind is "Pastirma" :tongue3:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Yes, Kayseri is typically Anatolian, meaning dry and hot summers and harsh winters. Some places in Turkey get extremely cold. So your friend in Kayseri is Iranian? What was he doing there, lol?


My friend was there to get the Canadian Visa I guess but he was there for a short while and was mostly in Ankara.

Very cool pix. Thanks Buddy


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Gordion said:


> Every time when i see or heard about Kayseri, only thing cames to my mind is "Pastirma" :tongue3:


What is Pastirma?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^kind of salami


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

alitezar said:


> I have heard it gets super cold in winter. is this right?


I have been there in the summer and it was cold at night.

Kayseri has excellent infrastructure, nice goverment buildings, and great historical buildings, parks, and nature, but those tall condos are all really ugly.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

alitezar said:


> My friend was there to get the Canadian Visa I guess but he was there for a short while and was mostly in Ankara.
> 
> Very cool pix. Thanks Buddy


Thanks, I see  

I was just curious since Kayseri is not the first city that comes to mind when visiting Turkey.


cityscapes said:


> I have been there in the summer and it was cold at night.


I'm confused


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Almost all turks in rotterdam are originali from this city (toraman ect) looks really good!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^no, im from izmir


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

alitezar said:


> I have heard it gets super cold in winter. is this right?


yeah, -30 - -35C at winters:crazy:but not coldest city of turkey.turkey's coldest city is Kars and Erzurum.Erzurum was 8.8C at last night, and Kars 7.6C:crazy:now you can imagine how is cold at winters:crazy:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Threads merged as requested!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Taller, better!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

No problem! Nice to see all your photos!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Metsada, it's great to see all these threads merge, now you can go on with posting pix from any city, which is great. Thanks TB 
Istanbul is still my most favorite.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice thread indeed :cheers: more pics please


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I love old Ottoman cities, I am glad some remain in Greece.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

l'eau said:


> ^^kind of salami


Looks delicious


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

What a lovely country...


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Looks delicious


You can fry them with eggs, and eat them at breakfast :nuts:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Hey Metsada, it's great to see all these threads merge, now you can go on with posting pix from any city, which is great. Thanks TB
> Istanbul is still my most favorite.


Not everybody has to like it, but I think most people will agree that Istanbul is one of the most fascinating cities in the world. I will hopefully post pictures of Izmir next. It's a beautiful city in the west of Turkey at the Aegean Sea.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Looks delicious


exactly!!:drool:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

some pics from Konya please?
is it true Konya is the most religious city in Turkiye?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

pics from flickr





































Church









Central Park


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

I've got a friend in Cukurova University(Adana), he wanted me to visit him a little time. Adana was great, the food was extremely great and the university has a wonderful setting. I was impressed by the university the most. See some pictures...






















































P.s:metsada, this is your thread, i couldnt handle myself to post picture, tell me if that bothers you,thanks

pics are taken from cu.edu.tr


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ it doesn't bother me, but you have to credit the pictures, otherwise the mods will delete them.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Adana kebabi grrrrrrrrrrrrr!I like Iskender kebabi also

btw Gazientep looks very poor,is it?
tell me please which cities are the richest in Turkey?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^Gaziantep is certainly not poor, but I was also disappointed when I saw the pictures. The richest cities of Turkey are mostly in western areas, and Istanbul is one of the richest cities in Europe in terms of total GDP (not GDP per Capita). The 6th I believe! And Bursa is the most rapidly developing city. If I find reliable information, I will share it with you.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^thank u...my uncle was in Trabzon and she didnt like it...some pics?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Trabzon is quite beautiful, very green 

Trabzon is a city on the Black Sea coast of north-eastern Turkey and the capital of Trabzon Province. Population: 400,000.

Some pictures from flickr


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> btw Gazientep looks very poor,is it?
> tell me please which cities are the richest in Turkey?


Kocaeli(eastern neighbour of Istanbul) has the highest GDP per capita followed by Tekirdag(Corlu - western neighbour of Istanbul).

If you compare living standarts so Izmir is the winner followed by Ankara and Eskisehir. Istanbul is 6th or 7th...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

btw I want to upload pictures of *Edirne*. I hope I am not hijacking your thread Metsada..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Loved the Edirne pictures.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

*Mersin* is the major commercial city and shipping port on Turkey's eastern Mediterranean coast, but not a major tourist destination.

pics from flickr

solar energy


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> Adana kebabi grrrrrrrrrrrrr!I like Iskender kebabi also
> 
> btw Gazientep looks very poor,is it?
> tell me please which cities are the richest in Turkey?


r u kidding, in gaziantep, very rich people lives.there are "ashirets".and ashirets(kind of gangs) are very rich.

http://img.mynet.com/ha/asiretgelin_200.jpg
http://galeri.internethaber.com/images/gallery/453/1.jpg
http://www.guneydoguekspres.com/resim/urfa asiret dugunu2.jpg
http://img.mynet.com/ha3/a/asiret_dugunu_urfa14.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mersin looks so nice


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Very beautiful. Btw, which is the most popular football club in Turkey- Fenerbahce or Galatasaray?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fenerbahce is my favorit team in Turkey  like others in Europe...
Of course my no1 team is Panathinaikos -greek team-


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

l'eau said:


> r u kidding, in gaziantep, very rich people lives.there are "ashirets".and ashirets(kind of gangs) are very rich.


l'eau read a book, go to school please do something for your knowledge and stop to watch turkish series!

Gaziantep is not that poor, I know many people from Gaziantep. These images from flickr don't show much.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Metsada said:


> Adana is very famous for its Kebabs


I really miss this food! Turkish food is awsome! 
in Iskenderun they have a nice food, everything is good there, donner, Lahmacum, tantuni, $i$ kebab...

-------------------------------------------------------

I went many time to Adana with my host family, we usually go there because of the mall hehehe Iskenderun is small so Adana is better to buy clothes...

I also went to Mersin, like 5 times, nice city, better than Adana in my view, Mersin has a cool seaside with bars, restaurants, cafes...

i miss Turkey =/


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

DU999 said:


> l'eau read a book, go to school please do something for your knowledge and stop to watch turkish series!
> 
> Gaziantep is not that poor, I know many people from Gaziantep. These images from flickr don't show much.


i didnt write gaziantep is poor:S
nerden çıkardın şimdi bunu:?

also my knowledge is okay.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> Very beautiful. Btw, which is the most popular football club in Turkey- Fenerbahce or Galatasaray?


Fenerbahçe of course!

EN BUYUK FENER!


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice cities! 

What is Turkey's average income? I know its not very rich but what are Turkey's richest cities as measured by per capita earnings?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

niroohawaii said:


> Nice cities!
> 
> What is Turkey's average income? I know its not very rich but what are Turkey's richest cities as measured by per capita earnings?


Hi niroohawaii, 

For 2007 the IMF estimated Turkey's GDP per Capita (nominal) at $ 13,511. Not a very rich, but not a very poor country either. Turkey is a rapidly developing country.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Natalino said:


> in Iskenderun they have a nice food, everything is good there, donner, Lahmacum, tantuni, $i$ kebab...


Hi Natalino, when were you in Iskenderun?

I found a few pics of Iskenderun from flickr


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Very beautiful. Btw, which is the most popular football club in Turkey- Fenerbahce or Galatasaray?


Hi Dhakaiya, both clubs are the most succesful in Turkey.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Metsada said:


> Hi niroohawaii,
> 
> For 2007 the IMF estimated Turkey's GDP per Capita (nominal) at $ 13,511. Not a very rich, but not a very poor country either. Turkey is a rapidly developing country.


That's overall actually. There are cities in west with almost $30,000 per capita income while in east there are cities with lower than $ 10,000 per capita income.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Kafkas said:


> That's overall actually. There are cities in west with almost $30,000 per capita income while in east there are cities with lower than $ 10,000 per capita income.


Yes, it's the same in most countries I think, especially developing countries.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Metsada: I lived near to Petek cafe, in a apatament by the sea, near to some square that has lots of diferent flags...

Iskenderun is small but very beautiful city.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Natalino said:


> Metsada: I lived near to Petek cafe, in a apatament by the sea, near to some square that has lots of diferent flags...
> 
> Iskenderun is small but very beautiful city.


I see. I actually asked when, but never mind


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

btw Marmaris and Bodrum becoming very popular between Israeli tourists...some pics,pleasE?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Marmaris was so popular inside and outside of Turkey in late 90's but nowadays it is quite demode.. still welcomes lots of tourists though.
































































source;wowturkey and facebook


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> btw Marmaris and Bodrum becoming very popular between Israeli tourists...some pics,pleasE?


at your service sir,

Marmaris pics from flickr


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^double post.dıbıl dıbıl dıbıl post

also nice picskay:i liked palm trees:master:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

A few more from flickr

Heavenly Mediterranean


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures. Thanks Metsada


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^thanks alitezar, you're welcome


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Decent photos. Turkey must receive many tourists. How high is it ranked in tourist arrival per year?


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Metsada said:


> I see. I actually asked when, but never mind


Some day i will put here some pictures of my exchange in Turkey.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

niroohawaii said:


> Decent photos. Turkey must receive many tourists. How high is it ranked in tourist arrival per year?


I think about 10th nirohawaii.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again nice pics Metsada


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Christos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome - I 'll wait for more pics


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^I called in sick today, so I have time to post pics of Bodrum  Bodrum is close to the Greek island of Kos. Kos Airport is located 20 km to the south west of Bodrum. Ferry connections from Kos to Bodrum are available daily during the summer season.

Bodrum

from flickr

































































Orak island, Bodrum











Akyarlar, Bodrum











Gumbet, Bodrum


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been in Bodrum this summer, it's amazing and you have loooots of things to do, 2 weeks are not enough, believe me One of the greatest place on aegean coast, definitely.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

niroohawaii said:


> Nice cities!
> 
> What is Turkey's average income? I know its not very rich but what are Turkey's richest cities as measured by per capita earnings?


TOP 10 Cities by GDP per Capita (PPP) was like this in the beginning of 2007 when average was 9,622$. So not up-to-date.

Those are usually small but highly industrialised cities. Istanbul and Ankara is not even in TOP-10.

(2006 Values)

1. Kocaeli - 23,581 $
2. Karabük - 20,435 $
3. Yalova - 19,444 $
4. Bilecik - 17,439 $
5. Bolu - 17,309 $
6. Kırklareli - 17,292 $
7. Manisa - 15,254 $
8. İzmir - 14,443 $
9. Eskişehir - 13,602 $
10. Muğla - 13,334 $
...
...
14. İstanbul - 12,870 $
15. Ankara - 12,356 $

**. Turkey Average (2006/7) - 9,622 $

If Wikipedia is true, 2007 datas of IMF, CIA etc estimates a value about 12,000$ (PPP). Now, probably those values rise but I don't think much change happened in the ranking.


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

Gaziantep









Doukan said:


>









































ayhan35 said:


> Celal Doğan Park





>


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a plan to visit Turkey.

I will eat Kebab.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Btw those Bodrum pictures are better than the ones we have in Turkish forum... please upload them to "BODRUM BODRUM" thread too


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

If you post pictures please mention the city..


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I see that I have confused some pictures of Bursa with Kayseri on the first pages. It's too much work to find out which is what, I apologize for that. I will be more careful next time.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know what the arguing was about, guys, but please respect this is a photothread.
Thanks! 



Metsada said:


> If you post pictures please mention the city..


And also don't forget to CREDIT WHERE THE PHOTOS CAME FROM!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

@Taller, Better 

thank you, but could you edit #163 too :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Just sent you a note, Metsada... all photographs in Cityscapes must have crediting as to where they came from. Please go back and edit in that information with your pictures as we hate to delete photos. Anyone who adds photos to the thread must do the same. Thank you.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Done..


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, all seems to be in order.. back to happy forums! *Just a note to everyone, the next person who continues the argument will receive an infraction.*
no exceptions! :cheers:


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Some pictures of my year in Turkey, all pictures were taken by me.

Istanbul 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.Blue Mosque in winter time.









9.Summer time :cheers:









10.Some photos from Kapadokya









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.Some really old cities.









17.









18.









19.http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s219/pedromotta/Turquia/PH_Turquia_0679.jpg/IMG]

20.[IMG]http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s219/pedromotta/Turquia/PH_Turquia_0655.jpg

21.









22.









23. Some beach near to Bodrum









24.









25.









26.









Harika Turkiye!


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Teşekkürler! You have a nice collection.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Natalino.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Natalino:cheers: come back here again


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually we have very comprehensive thread about Eskisehir but I want to share these pics in this thread too..

*ESKISEHIR* - Located in Middle Anatolia


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

woow what an amazing city!
really beuatiful!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

eskişehir is my best city in middle anatolia:master:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

*Diyarbakır* is a major city in the Southeast of the Republic of Turkey. Situated on the banks of the River Tigris, and has a population of 545,000.

all pics from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

amazing Eski$ehir! loved those pictures! 
Really beautiful city and looks rich too!

Diyarbakir is PKK capital right!? looks interesting.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Turkish cities have a certain unique charm to them. They also look much richer than statistics suggest. Or are the pictures turkish forumers showing the best shots of turkish cities?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Natalino said:


> amazing Eski$ehir! loved those pictures!
> Really beautiful city and looks rich too!
> 
> Diyarbakir is PKK capital right!? looks interesting.


No Diyarbakir is just the Kurdish capital but that doesn't make the city to a PKK supporting city!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

@Nirohawaii: I don't think that Metsada posts the most beatiful corners here. Beside this the cities don't look that rich, actually they fit to a country with a GDP per capita of 10.000 USD


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Diyarbakır is not any capital... Just the most crowded city of southeast and most populated Kurdish majority city. BTW I see some friends don't know know that most of the Kurds don't support pkk and no information about the massacre they did last winter in Diyarbakır.

@metsada, please don't post the pics without order. But them in order as regions. Mixing the photos disturb the rytm of the thread. And please, try to know the cities before selecting the pix. You represent some cities that your presentation is like "showing İstanbul without showing Bosphrus, Hagia Sophia and Sultanahmet Mosque". I hope you don't get my warning and offers so offensive.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> @metsada, please don't post the pics without order. But them in order as regions. Mixing the photos disturb the rytm of the thread. And please, try to know the cities before selecting the pix. You represent some cities that your presentation is like "showing İstanbul without showing Bosphrus, Hagia Sophia and Sultanahmet Mosque". I hope you don't get my warning and offers so offensive.


No problem, it is obvious that you are not offensive. You are right, it is not orderly, I'm in a stressful period and can't devote more time. But I had already decided that I will not post more pictures in this thread..


----------



## Eynesil (Oct 22, 2008)

SAMSUN (Black Sea Coast)


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Samsun looks great.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to go to Turkey in the worst way.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics Eynesil


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

sehirlerimizin hepsi birbirinden cirkin. utanc verici. bu resimleri buraya koymasaniz daha iyi olurdu bence. samsun diye migrosun veya belli belirsiz bir kafe nin resimlerinin koyulmasida cok acma. hele diyarbakir resimleri tam bir felaket.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^secondedhno:


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

Metsada said:


> I've never seen red dervishes.


I feel better after reading this 
It is truly attractive to me but I had never been able to see till I left Turkey
So I will definitely come back for this and more


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Colorful 土耳其v!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More please


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

*Kayseri - Middle Anatolia*


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Kayseri looks great.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Very very beautiful! :applause:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl.


----------



## uzi_92 (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kayseri looks really very nice indeed


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

Türkiye'nin en modern, en sanayileşmiş, en zengin ve düzenli kentlerinden biri olan Gaziantep hakkında bula bula bu fotoğrafları mı buldunuz? Kendim bizzat gittim, bizzat gezdim, gördüm. Aylarca da kaldım. Bu fotoğraflarda gösterilenden kırk kat daha düzenli ve modern olduğuna tüm kalıbımla yemin ederim. Gitmiş en kenarda kıyıda kalmış kıytık yerlerini çarşaf çarşaf büyütüp ekrana yamamışsınız. Neye hizmet ediyorsanız, ona pek güzel hizmet etmekte olduğunuzu söyleyebilirim.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

kilgarvan said:


> Türkiye'nin en modern, en sanayileşmiş, en zengin ve düzenli kentlerinden biri olan Gaziantep hakkında bula bula bu fotoğrafları mı buldunuz? Kendim bizzat gittim, bizzat gezdim, gördüm. Aylarca da kaldım. Bu fotoğraflarda gösterilenden kırk kat daha düzenli ve modern olduğuna tüm kalıbımla yemin ederim. Gitmiş en kenarda kıyıda kalmış kıytık yerlerini çarşaf çarşaf büyütüp ekrana yamamışsınız. Neye hizmet ediyorsanız, ona pek güzel hizmet etmekte olduğunuzu söyleyebilirim.


This is not the turkish section!!!


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Eskesehir, love it!


----------

